# Kyrie Irving is the Rookie of the Year



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Cleveland Cavaliers guard Kyrie Irving will be named NBA Rookie of the Year on Tuesday, according to sources familiar with the voting results.
> 
> The Cavs sent out a release Monday saying they will make a "major announcement" along with the league on Tuesday morning at Cleveland Clinic Courts, the team's training facility in Independence. The team did not specify what will be announced.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7...liers-win-rookie-year-award-according-sources


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Kyrie Irving is the Rookie of the Year*

This is only newsworthy if you have the vote totals to see where the others finished. We knew that Irving was going to win months ago.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Sources: Kyrie Irving is the Rookie of the Year*

Voting hasn't been officially released yet: http://www.heraldtribune.com/article/20120514/WIRE/120519742


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/2012/news/05/15/rookie-of-the-year-release/?ls=iref:nbahpt1

Rubio got 2nd place (no 1st place votes), Faried got 3rd place (one 1st place vote).


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I figured Rubio would still get second despite the injury. There would have been a real race had Rubio remained healthy and took the Wolves to the 7th or 8th seed.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey, isn't there another thread to coming this with?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Faried, Shumpert and Kawhi Leonard all get one 1st place vote. I figured it would be nearly unanimous and it was. Likely that those votes came from the local broadcast teams.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Diable said:


> Faried, Shumpert and Kawhi Leonard all get one 1st place vote. I figured it would be nearly unanimous and it was. Likely that those votes came from the local broadcast teams.


I feel like I already said this in another thread.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Someone voted Irving 3rd. I'd like to see them explain their reasoning for that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Hey, isn't there another thread to coming this with?


One thread in the Cavs forum, one thread in the NBA forum.


----------

